# Incorrect Profession -New Member



## Margi Cintrano (Jan 29, 2012)

Good Evening Everybody,

An incorrect profession was indicated on my 1st thread and am honored to be called an Assistant Chef, however, I am the Mediterranean Correspondent to an in print magazine for the world´s Ambassadors and I handle The Food Editorial and Dining and Wines. Though I am a pretty sharp Home Gourmet and have my Repertoire of Mediterranean recipes, I am always open to learning.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2012)

Impressive resume, Margi!  Welcome to DC!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Margi, and welcome to DC.
Our "titles" are just for fun, and you will be graduated according to how many posts you make.  On occasion a real life professional Chef get their nose outa joint being called an "assistant cook" at first. 

Fair is fair........  Glad to have you.......you'll find lots of fun and a bunch of good people here.


----------

